# I Am Afraid Of Medicare For All In The Us.



## vevster (Oct 15, 2019)

Why you say?

I went to buy stamps online and found my usps.com account was disabled ---- for no reason.

I've been on hold for 36 minutes and counting.  

This does not bode well for MFA.


----------



## Brownie (Oct 17, 2019)

Medicare is better than having no insurance, but not so great if it is your only insurance. Older people and those with disabilities, living on a fixed income, should have very little out of pocket for medical care, and with Medicare, that is not the case—-especially those who need a lot of medical care.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 17, 2019)

This current administration reduced funds for USPS  (which aides one to think the department doesn’t work) and instead wants the services to become corporate managed

https://www.downsizinggovernment.org/usps


----------



## vevster (Oct 17, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> This current administration reduced funds for USPS  (which aides one to think the department doesn’t work) and instead wants the services to become corporate managed
> 
> https://www.downsizinggovernment.org/usps


Thanks for this info, but I still don’t think the government will successfully implement MFA.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ll take my chances along with the million other folks that’s ready.  Paying over $600a month  w/a fam of 4, a 4K premium per person ain’t the business in a state that opted out of Medicare expansion. Getting anally defiled 
is not my du joir. The SS we see today was not so streamlined initially.


----------



## free2bme (Oct 19, 2019)

Everybody seems to love their private employer insurance until crap hits the fan. Most people don't know the true worth of their health insurance until it is tested. Let's see if your insurance come through for you in the event of a catastrophic diagnosis and treatment plan. Most people whole file for bankruptcy due to medical expenses had "good" insurance.
Don't measure the worth of your insurance by your annual wellness checkups and minor health hiccups. Most folks conflate medicaid with medicare. but their is a big difference between the two. Trust me, old people vote and as a result medicare is considerably more comprehensive than your run of the mill employer provided plan.

The USPS is a quasi-governmental scheme. It is independent of the federal govt but is under government oversight. Republicans like to strip federal agencies to bone to set them up to fail so that they they can turn around and say with a straight face that the government is the problem. Don't fall for the okie-doke.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 19, 2019)

I was going to cost me 750 something dollars a month to carry dh on my employer insurance. I’m open to alternatives. 
We’re non smokers under 40 with no medical history.


----------



## Farida (Oct 19, 2019)

My big problem is the privilege that comes with good health and insurance. It is easy to complain about government bureaucracy when you have coverage. But when the ish hits the fan and you need help
It’s another story insurance or not. You had to wait 30 minutes to resolve a non-emergency. What about people who have cancer or other issue that they cannot work and cannot get coverage for even a sore throat?  Maybe we don’t let the government healthcare and instead we give everyone a subsidy to buy private insurance? Or in many countries because healthcare doesn’t have as much red tape lots of it is a cash business and cost is low.

I grew up in the 3rd world and the fact that healthcare access (other than emergency) is worse for me here is a travesty!


----------



## vevster (Oct 19, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ll take my chances along with the million other folks that’s ready.  Paying over $600a month  w/a fam of 4, a 4K premium per person ain’t the business in a state that opted out of Medicare expansion. Getting anally defiled
> is not my du joir. The SS we see today was not so streamlined initially.


Let me clarify.  I'm a Bernie supporter -- donating weekly.  I'm just preparing for the pain if we get it.


----------

